# Tissot Seastar



## Guest (Jan 4, 2016)

another incoming today that i couldn't resist .

a Tissot Seastar Quartz 2030 c1977 [ ish] Gold plated [ i hate gold plate ]

it was sold as non working [ as usual] and as is normally the case the battery had leaked, a full strip down clean and lube and its ticking away nicely, for its age the gold plate is in quite good nick as is the dial and hands. i like to try and save these old quartz watches [ what other mug will :tongue: ] this is the 2030 movement which is Tissot's first in house quartz and seems quite good quality IMO, but has the strange setting procedure, to set the hours you pull the crown and turn, this also sets the date, to set the minutes you push the crown in HARD for 5 seconds...release and press and hold again, the seconds hand will spin followed by the minutes...very slowly, i know have a crown imprint on my thumb which will probably stay for ever :angry: .

i have another Tissot Seastar of a similar age, but this has an Omega 2100/1315 movement in it which IMO is another level quality wise, but i need either a new circuit or rocking horse poo, either will do.


----------



## rogart (Jan 2, 2016)

What is wrong with the circuit on the 2100? I have one i am tinkering with also ? This movements could be sensitive to overpower? . The battery you are using now are probably a 344 1,5 volts ? But once there had a mercury battery at 1,38 volts . And that makes the movement just standing still and going back and forward . What you can do is either use a accucell 1 battery or put a germanium diode to lower the voltage.

And the similar movement in Omega is the 1310 not the 1315 . If your movement is the Tissot 2100


----------



## Guest (Jan 4, 2016)

rogart said:


> What is wrong with the circuit on the 2100? I have one i am tinkering with also ? This movements could be sensitive to overpower? . The battery you are using now are probably a 344 1,5 volts ? But once there had a mercury battery at 1,38 volts . And that makes the movement just standing still and going back and forward . What you can do is either use a accucell 1 battery or put a germanium diode to lower the voltage.
> 
> And the similar movement in Omega is the 1310 not the 1315 . If your movement is the Tissot 2100


 the circuit was destroyed by a leaked battery, i know about the voltage issue and the mod, but would be happy just to get it running first, then maybe mod it if really required.


----------



## rogart (Jan 2, 2016)

This is my thread on the movement. At an other forum. Hope that it is okay to post that 

http://www.watchrepairtalk.com/topic/1975-repair-a-omega-quartz-1310-movement/


----------



## Guest (Jan 4, 2016)

rogart said:


> This is my thread on the movement. At an other forum. Hope that it is okay to post that
> 
> http://www.watchrepairtalk.com/topic/1975-repair-a-omega-quartz-1310-movement/


 :thumbsup:


----------



## rogart (Jan 2, 2016)

My movement is also a non runner. The rotor moves back and forth so the circuit works . And there are some other parts missing in the movement . I have orded a pair of germanium diodes . The circuit is okay . So is the coil but it is soldered before . Have rescued a 2030 and one 2031 before I just want to see if i could make it run. But maybe i can sell it? . I am not sure i can post a PM in this forum yet though ? Can you Pm me ?


----------



## Guest (Jan 4, 2016)

rogart said:


> My movement is also a non runner. The rotor moves back and forth so the circuit works . And there are some other parts missing in the movement . I have orded a pair of germanium diodes . The circuit is okay . So is the coil but it is soldered before . Have rescued a 2030 and one 2031 before I just want to see if i could make it run. But maybe i can sell it? . I am not sure i can post a PM in this forum yet though ? Can you Pm me ?


 sorry no pm's either way until you reach 50 posts


----------



## rogart (Jan 2, 2016)

Member of any other forum? like WTF above . Omega forums? WUS ? Or i will have to write all night on the forum :biggrin:

I have the same nick


----------



## Guest (Jan 4, 2016)

rogart said:


> Member of any other forum? like WTF above . Omega forums? WUS ? Or i will have to write all night on the forum :biggrin:
> 
> I have the same nick


 nope just here, you will be shouted at if you speed post :yes:


----------



## rogart (Jan 2, 2016)

Okay sorry Just wanted to help out .


----------



## Guest (Jan 4, 2016)

rogart said:


> Okay sorry Just wanted to help out .


 no apology necessary and any help is always appreciated :thumbsup:


----------



## rogart (Jan 2, 2016)

Have posted some in the last few days . No speed posting though . So 50 post will come one day . Check with Urdelar in Sweden . He have a lot of old parts . http://www.urdelar.se/index.php?route=common/home maybe Omga 1301 curcuits . send him a Mail .


----------



## Guest (Jan 4, 2016)

rogart said:


> Have posted some in the last few days . No speed posting though . So 50 post will come one day . Check with Urdelar in Sweden . He have a lot of old parts . http://www.urdelar.se/index.php?route=common/home maybe Omga 1301 curcuits . send him a Mail .


 cheers thanks for that, 50 posts come quick :thumbsup:


----------



## rogart (Jan 2, 2016)

Bruce said:


> cheers thanks for that, 50 posts come quick :thumbsup:


 This is my Tissot 2030 . The same case as yours . Unfortunately i can't find a new crystal for it. So had to make one and glue it to the case. Would like to find an original crystal with the fitting gasket .


----------



## Guest (Jan 7, 2016)

rogart said:


> This is my Tissot 2030 . The same case as yours . Unfortunately i can't find a new crystal for it. So had to make one and glue it to the case. Would like to find an original crystal with the fitting gasket .


 no pic  you may find an Omega crystal will fit as they were swapping dna back then, but it may be expensive though


----------

